# Dreams



## steamtrain (Jul 30, 2010)

what was the best dream you can remember having at any stage of your life?

Mine was when i was six years old, i had dream that i was a power ranger, i was the silver ranger and it was just awesome


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

The dream were I finally got the girl I like to like me... The worst part was waking up ;_;


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2010)

A candy-coloured clown they call the sandman...

Tip-toes to my room everynight...

Just to sprinkle star-dust and to whisper...

"Go to sleep; everything's alright."

I CLOSE MY EYES

THEN I DRIFT AWAY

INTO THE MAGIC NIGHT

I SOFTLY SWAY


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> A candy-coloured clown they call the sandman...
> 
> Tip-toes to my room everynight...
> 
> ...



You were raped?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> You were raped?



No.

In dreams, I walk with you.

IN DREAMS, I TALK TO YOU

IN DREAMS, YOU'RE MINE

ALL OF THE TIME


----------



## steamtrain (Jul 30, 2010)

I really didn't want to ask, but i was thinking the same


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 30, 2010)

The best dream I remember having was about me swimming under an in-door lake, filled with corals, seaweed, starfishes and other wonders. I could breathe underwater, or at least hold my breath very comfortably and my swimming was fluid and natural as if I was a dolphin or some shit like that.

I can hardly describe the rest but it was so beautiful that when I woke up, I cried. No kidding. I was 16 back then by the way.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 30, 2010)

My best dream was a wet dream. I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Willow (Jul 30, 2010)

I've had some pretty good dreams, but I can barely remember any dreams I have.


----------



## Boondawks (Jul 30, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> The dream were I finally got the girl I like to like me... The worst part was waking up ;_;


 
T_T

You are trying to be as cliche as possible, aren't you?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> T_T
> 
> You are trying to be as cliche as possible, aren't you?



Why yes sir, I love cliches. If I had actually mentioned my best dream, it would'nt be as nice.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 30, 2010)

A hot air balloon ride with some circus animals. Why is this my favorite? Because it's the only one I can remember from when I was five.


----------



## Riley (Jul 30, 2010)

I had this one dream when I was a lot younger about me running around a maze filled with piles of money, and at one point I was using a payphone made out of giant yellow sunglasses.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 30, 2010)

steamtrain said:


> what was the best dream you can remember having at any stage of your life?
> 
> Mine was when i was six years old, i had dream that i was a power ranger, i was the silver ranger and it was just awesome


 
Ah, yes. I remember the Power Rangers... I think 75% are embarassed to have liked that show as a child.



Willow said:


> I've had some pretty good dreams, but I can barely remember any dreams I have.


 
Let me guess... they involved me. At least that's a guess because Chris Hansen can't get me in your brain.



Riley said:


> I had this one dream when I was a lot younger about me running around a maze filled with piles of money, and at one point I was using a payphone made out of giant yellow sunglasses.


 
Pot is bad, mm'kay.


----------



## steamtrain (Jul 30, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Ah, yes. I remember the Power Rangers... I think 75% are embarassed to have liked that show as a child.
> 
> 75% may be embarrassed... but I'm not


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a dream that I was dreaming but I found out it was just my imagination and that I never went to sleep.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jul 30, 2010)

SO BABY DRY YOUR EYES!

SAVE ALL THE TEARS YOU'VE CRIED!

OH THAT'S WHAT DREAMS ARE MADE OF!


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 30, 2010)

The dreams in which I'm dying are the best I've ever had :V


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2010)

I always remember the bad ones.  The good ones fade away quickly, when I actually manage to remember them at all.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 30, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> I had a dream that I was dreaming but I found out it was just my imagination and that I never went to sleep.



Was Leonardo Dicaprio involved?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Was Leonardo Dicaprio involved?



I wish...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 30, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> I wish...



Inception is an EPIC WIN.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Inception is an EPIC WIN.



That is very true! so what end did you accept?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 30, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> That is very true! so what end did you accept?



Hey, I don't wanna spoil anything. Actually I'm still not sure.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hey, I don't wanna spoil anything. Actually I'm still not sure.



I have two theories 1. The obvious one and 2. The one I'm thinking about.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 30, 2010)

I have so many dreams I only remember a few.


----------



## Russ (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a dream where I had my throat slit and sacrificed to a god and my soul eaten by it. It was magical and so intense. Waking up I literally went "Wow"

Another dream had me in the train station to afterlife. Long dream. Would take ages to explain but it was very vivid.


----------



## Tally (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok. So I'm this private detective, and a women comes into my office. She tells me that a fox had stolen her baby. For some reason, I concluded that she was insane, believed she was a werewolf, and had eaten the baby. But to amuse her, I went to the forest anyways to look for the fox. I didn't find anything odd, and no fox, so I went back to tell her. I confronted her about what I thought had really happened, but she insisted it had been a fox, and begged me to go look again. So I did.

It was around Fall, so the whole forest was covered in leafs. I was walking around, unable to find the fox. But then, suddenly, it jumped out and ran for a bit, and then sat down. The women was paying me a few thousand to bring her the fox alive (she had said that she wants to eat it, because it ate her baby) so I was excited. I tried to creep up on the fox, but then a family came down the path. One of the teenagers started throwing rocks at the fox, and it ran off. I jumped down the ledge it had went off to follow it. I landed in leafs up to my waste. I turned, and started shouting at the family. I told them I would call the police, and report them for disturbing nature. After that, I went off to find the fox. I walked for a while, but had no idea where it had gone. Suddenly, I fell into it's hole.

It's hole was a pit, a few meters wide. The outside was made of ice. There was also a bed made out of snow. The fox was not there, so I decided to wait. However, I turned around, and saw a metal door. There was a witch who lived inside with her servants, and she started taunting me. I went to sleep.

When I woke up, the doors were open. I went inside and found an axe near the door. The inside was like an old inn. It was made of wood, and there was a fireplace. The witch had left, but her servants were still there. I silently walked around with the axe, breaking the supports that held up the roof. I also destroyed some furniture. Then, using the fire in the fireplace, I set the rest of the place on fire. I went into the kitchen and knocked all the food down, except a few bags of chips. Those I put in my bag. By then the building had caught on fire. I saw a hot girl in the kitchen, and decided to save her. We were out in the hole again, when I remembered that there had been some rare edition Star Wars books. I ran in and got them.

When I got out again, helicopters had landed all around. The military started deploying, and a Major walked over to the hole. It turned out that I was also part of the army, so I saluted him.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 30, 2010)

Usually in my dreams I turn into a werewolf, either to do some wolf things or to fight back against some asshole. 

Other times I levitate when bored and people hate it when I do.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2010)

The first dream I can ever remember having was when I was practically still a baby. It started out like a pretty uneventful dream of being in my room with the cartoon wallpaper and stuffed animals and whatnot, but then the cartoons and stuffed animals came to life, which was cool at first, until they quickly turned mean. Then I was trapped in my crib like a cage, the room was engulfed in fire, the crucifix on the wall melted, oozed down the wall only to reconstitute itself upside down - strangely, I can't remember if it did so with or without the figure of Jesus still attached to it. A demon/dragon like creature appeared and said some really hateful shit that I can't really remember and was about to snatch me from the crib, but a lion appeared and chased him away. That demon would reappear in my dreams several times, as would the lion.

I've had a few dreams where I'm being/going to be crucified or something similar to it, almost always not by Romans, but by some religious cult wearing robes and masks. In some of the dreams I offer no resistance, in others I want to but can't, and others still I chicken out and the dream usually ends shortly after. I'm almost *always* in some version of my fursona's general form in these dreams, and why these people want to do this to me is never known to me, even if I get the sense it's known to the character I'm experiencing it through. The one big departure that still fit the general theme was a long time ago, and I was in the form of another werewolf I'd drawn some time earlier who was similar in build to my fursona but slightly more on the husky side, white all over with thicker fur and not nearly as long a mane, clad in little more than blue denim cutoffs and Native American style cuffs. Instead of a cult, it was a single person, a female eerily similar to this one I found, although not _quite_ as scantily clad and with a much shorter coat. Instead of being (or at least feeling) forced into it, she seduced me into it, and instead of a cross it was on some stone altar in a cavernous room accessible only by an elevator.

The only dream(s) weirder than those was the super vivid one I had that was like a several days worth of events, complete with false-awakenings in the span of what was really a two hour nap. The room I woke up in was virtually the same, every time, but I'd leave the room to find a totally different experience with each false awakening. I went through everything from an uncanny valley/surrealist version of a day on the campus/residence I was living on at the time, to a sort of Bioshock type world (though not quite - Bioshock wasn't even out yet or even being advertised), to a meeting with what I _think_ was supposed to be my birth mother. I really don't remember our conversation at all, but whatever part of my consciousness she represents knew I was going to wake up before I did because she paused, seemed to sense something, said she had to go and then sort've flickered away. I'd always return to my room afterwards, with only minor changes having taken place in its appearance/atmosphere and lay down for a nap, repeating the cycle until I finally woke up for real.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 30, 2010)

When I was 15... I had a dream. And I was by a tree, in my backyard on a spring day. and someone came up to me... and I look to him and this person is, Ratchet. :\
And he leans down to hug me, then he kisses me, then he takes his shirt off and then he removes mine. And then he gets into his boxers, then I get up and do the same. After moments of intimacy he strips me, and he does the same, and then he turns me over and I get on all fours... And he lays on top of me, and then he starts fucking me.... oh god, it was so vivid and intimate ~


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 30, 2010)

My mentallity has been ruined by sex and I can't remember my dreams.

The best dream I had is me turning into a wolf and howling with my pack at the moon

I don't know, most of my dreams have teams inside them and action. I can't judge one to be good.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 30, 2010)

This might sound emo but I don't really have many happy dreams. They're just neutral, or sometimes anxiety.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 30, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> When I was 15... I had a dream. And I was by a tree, in my backyard on a spring day. and someone came up to me... and I look to him and this person is, Ratchet. :\
> And he leans down to hug me, then he kisses me, then he takes his shirt off and then he removes mine. And then he gets into his boxers, then I get up and do the same. After moments of intimacy he strips me, and he does the same, and then he turns me over and I get on all fours... And he lays on top of me, and then he starts fucking me.... oh god, it was so vivid and intimate ~


inb4 lock


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> When I was 15... I had a dream. And I was by a tree, in my backyard on a spring day. and someone came up to me... and I look to him and this person is, Ratchet. :\
> And he leans down to hug me, then he kisses me, then he takes his shirt off and then he removes mine. And then he gets into his boxers, then I get up and do the same. After moments of intimacy he strips me, and he does the same, and then he turns me over and I get on all fours... And he lays on top of me, and then he starts fucking me.... oh god, it was so vivid and intimate ~


 
Damn Ratchetfags.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Damn Ratchetfags.


 
I wanna make fun but I really can't considering I had a _borderline_ gay sex dream where I was Robin Hood and Prince John coerced me into it using Maid Marion as the bait. All he did was unclothe me and feel me up a bit before it got too weird for my mind to handle and the dream collapsed on itself (a pair of hands came out of a book on a table nearby and literally pulled me through it and out of the dream, albeit not before getting a good feel of their own in), but that's definitely some shit right there.



lupinealchemist said:


> inb4 lock


 
Nah, all that'll happen is Grimfang will delete it so he can have all the sex dream material to himself.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I wanna make fun but I really can't considering I had a _borderline_ gay sex dream where I was Robin Hood and Prince John coerced me into it using Maid Marion as the bait. All he did was unclothe me and feel me up a bit before it got too weird for my mind to handle and the dream collapsed on itself (a pair of hands came out of a book on a table nearby and literally pulled me through it and out of the dream, albeit not before getting a good feel of their own in), but that's definitely some shit right there.


 
Goddammit now I'm DEFINITELY not gonna watch that movie ever again.  Argh.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Goddammit now I'm DEFINITELY not gonna watch that movie ever again.  Argh.


 
... Dude, homoerotic themes in Robin Hood are as old as the stories themselves, including the furry version and you're not exactly straight, are you? Or is it just when it's that explicit. Traditionally, it does sorta beat around the bush with it.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ... Dude, homoerotic themes in Robin Hood are as old as the stories themselves, including the furry version and you're not exactly straight, are you? *Or is it just when it's that explicit*. Traditionally, it does sorta beat around the bush with it.


 
Rule 34 on Disney's Robin Hood makes me laugh sometimes, but mostly creeps me out.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 30, 2010)

I once had a dream that started at a haunted house that we left to chase tornadoes until we had to take shelter in an abandoned town, where apparently the aliens of Star Wars use without anyone knowing. After watching some aliens get knighted with lightsabers, we went to a history museum about the Civil War.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Rule 34 on Disney's Robin Hood makes me laugh sometimes, but mostly creeps me out.


 
Yeah, I guess I see your point now. Even in the dream I was pretty creeped out and I'm not generally creeped out by homoerotic themes _by default_, but something about the way Robin Hood fans do it always just seems really awkward - and I'm just talking about when it's say, any combination of the main cast. The fact a disproportionate amount seems to be the kids is what really bothers me...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 30, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, I guess I see your point now. Even in the dream I was pretty creeped out and I'm not generally creeped out by homoerotic themes _by default_, but something about the way Robin Hood fans do it always just seems really awkward - and I'm just talking about when it's say, any combination of the main cast. The fact a disproportionate amount seems to be the kids is what really bothers me...



I'll tell you something that makes me sad though: the sight of Maid Marian. A vixen with no boobs?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, I guess I see your point now. Even in the dream I was pretty creeped out and I'm not generally creeped out by homoerotic themes _by default_, but something about the way Robin Hood fans do it always just seems really awkward - and I'm just talking about when it's say, any combination of the main cast. The fact a disproportionate amount seems to be the kids is what really bothers me...


 
Jeff-kun's weird "Robin Hood's Excellent Creepy Gay Pornographic Time Travel Adventure" comic went from "lol" to "I don't think this is very funny anymore, brb throwing up now" pretty quick.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 30, 2010)

Now that people are talking about Robin Hood, i'll ask this.

Isn't the atrocious "hamsterdance" just a sped up segment of the opening?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'll tell you something that makes me sad though: the sight of Maid Marian. A vixen with no boobs?


 
She has them, but they're pretty understated - it's Disney, after all. Marian's never been depicted as particularly busty anyhow.



Tycho said:


> Jeff-kun's weird "Robin Hood's Excellent Creepy Gay Pornographic Time Travel Adventure" comic went from "lol" to "I don't think this is very funny anymore, brb throwing up now" pretty quick.


 
I think I know the one you're talking about but I never saw it progress to that point before I got bored with the site for a while, during which time you threw up. I got good timing at least.


----------



## steamtrain (Jul 30, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Now that people are talking about Robin Hood, i'll ask this.
> 
> Isn't the atrocious "hamsterdance" just a sped up segment of the opening?


 
yes, yes it is. It's whistle stop by Roger Miller


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I think I know the one you're talking about but I never saw it progress to that point before I got bored with the site for a while, during which time you threw up. I got good timing at least.


 
It's only 5 pages (?) so far IIRC and it went to creepy comic hell when they somehow electrostim Robin into ejaculating for a "DNA sample".

Like I said, from "lol furry obsession with RH is funny" to "ok I'm done forever now bye" in the course of a couple pages or so.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2010)

i was at walmart with my friend from first grade and his sister. but we had to hurry to get out, because hitler was coming on a giant octopus and he was going to fire lasers at the walmart, but no one believed it but me. so we were swimming around trying to escape. but, the only thing we had to fight back were guns that fired peanut M&Ms.

i swear to god that is true ^


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 31, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i was at walmart with my friend from first grade and his sister. but we had to hurry to get out, because hitler was coming on a giant octopus and he was going to fire lasers at the walmart, but no one believed it but me. so we were swimming around trying to escape. but, the only thing we had to fight back were guns that fired peanut M&Ms.
> 
> i swear to god that is true ^


 
That sounds like it could be either really fun, or really freaky...

I had a dream that we were at my gma's for Christmas. Suddenly, a guy wearing Jason's hockey mask comes in with a chainsaw. I ran to the kitchen which for some reason in this dream turned into a giant warehouse. I ran through and jumped into a packing crate as big as me, and sat and waited hearing my family running and screaming. Then I hear a chainsaw rev up. I wake up sweating.

Why do you ALWAYS wake up sweating when you die in a dream?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 31, 2010)

I just had a dream revolving around a tiny memory card and I think a fruit 0.o


----------



## FireFeathers (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Flying dreams
2. Dreams where I punched my brother in the face. I mean, actual punching, none of that lame stuff where you try and it's like punching through molasses. Symbolizes futility in social standing amongst my family, and then my ability to punch that in the face. It was awesome.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jul 31, 2010)

I had one, and oh man... there were cheeseburgers everywhere! This is why I shouldn't go to bed hungry >.<

I don't know, I don't tend to remember good dreams as well as bad ones.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 31, 2010)

I had one last night which disturbed me.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 31, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> I could breathe underwater, or at least hold my breath very comfortably and my swimming was fluid and natural as if I was a dolphin or some shit like that.


 
I had a dream just like this (except I was about 7 at the time).  I had little holes on the side of my body that were supposed to be gills and I could breathe underwater as easily and as clearly as I do in real life, scents included.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 31, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> I had a dream just like this (except I was about 7 at the time). I had little holes on the side of my body that were supposed to be gills and I could breathe underwater as easily and as clearly as I do in real life, scents included.



You could smell in your dream?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 31, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I had one last night which disturbed me.



Wow, so insightful (never fucking mind it was no doubt about bike themed Silent Hill monsters gang raping your fursona)



Lemoncholic said:


> I had one, and oh man... there were cheeseburgers everywhere! This is why I shouldn't go to bed hungry >.<



Food dreams are always the best though, especially if you smoke pot because the heightened sense of taste/smell will carry over to your dreams, and besides, you've basically got a bottomless stomach!



Evandenoob said:


> You could smell in your dream?


 
It's uncommon, but not unheard of. I don't have it that often myself, but then I don't tend to really think about smell that much. Same reason people always say stuff like light switches in rooms will never work or the lighting won't change. Not true, if you're a person who tends to think pretty hard about how light works and studies it a lot like I do, being a 3D art enthusiast and all. Now that said, it's never perfect, just like it's never perfect in my sources of mental imagery, which it usually looks more like than real life anyway. Most people don't really become highly aware of their own senses, they just know they work.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 31, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Wow, so insightful (never fucking mind it was no doubt about bike themed Silent Hill monsters gang raping your fursona)



It must be hard to accept that I have other fucking hobbies that isn't furry related.

No it was not about bicycles, or silent hill, never fucking played silent hill anyway.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 31, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It must be hard to accept that I have other fucking hobbies that isn't furry related.
> 
> No it was not about bicycles, or silent hill, never fucking played silent hill anyway.


 
So what was it because if it isn't rape who knows what it was.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 31, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> So what was it because if it isn't rape who knows what it was.



Not discussing it. All I am going to say is it was disturbing and I didn't like it one bit and would rather forget I ever had it.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 31, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not discussing it. All I am going to say is it was disturbing and I didn't like it one bit and would rather forget I ever had it.



Aww. Now I will never know.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 31, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It must be hard to accept that I have other fucking hobbies that isn't furry related.
> 
> No it was not about bicycles, or silent hill, never fucking played silent hill anyway.


 
It's easy to accept it - as _an extension of_ your furrydom :V
BTW you don't need to have played Silent Hill to have the kinds of mental imagery it's known for. It's not that uncommon.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 31, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Aww. Now I will never know.



Nope. I get flamed from certain people on here for a lot of silly things. And apparently everything I do involves bicycles. So I give up now.



Wolf-Bone said:


> It's easy to accept it - as _an extension of_ your furrydom :V
> BTW you don't need to have played Silent Hill to have the kinds of mental imagery it's known for. It's not that uncommon.



Never even seen the game, wouldn't know the game if it jumped up and bit me on the ass.


----------



## Tao (Jul 31, 2010)

My mom, stepdad, cousin, aunt, and I were at a huge department store like Belk or Dillards but it didn't just have clothes. It had everything. My cousin let me pick out a couple books, one was a paperback Jules Verne book and while we were waiting for the others to finish shopping, I found a clean hospital-like area down the stairs and underneath the store. I left it alone and we checked out. We drove to this big giant house-like museum. On the way it snowed and the windshield disappeared. We arrived, some strangers took my picture for 18 cents a shot and everyone left me in the gravel parking lot.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 31, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Nope. I get flamed from certain people on here for a lot of silly things. And apparently everything I do involves bicycles. So I give up now.



Y'know you _could_ try to just take it as what it mostly is which is just lighthearted jabs and maybe try to own it.



			
				RandyDarkshade said:
			
		

> Never even seen the game, wouldn't know the game if it jumped up and bit me on the ass.


 
No man you're not understanding what I'm saying. I'm saying Silent Hill's imagery is largely derived from stuff that's pretty typical of dreams, nightmares and bad trips.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 31, 2010)

I had one where I was in a bed, the sun was poking through the windows and I heard the song "Everybody's Talkin" as I got up and moved around the room. I looked out the window and saw that most houses looked to be of an older design and my clothing I had on was a gray suit with a black tie. I walked through the house I was in and into the garage seeing an early 1960's Ford Galaxie, then saw a calander that said "May 1962" and opened the garage door and got in the car puting the top down. Then I just drove around til I woke up hearing 1960's music. When I did wake up I realized I had the radio on a station that exclusively plays 1950's and 1960's music.


----------



## Milo (Jul 31, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> as if I was a dolphin


 
my dolphin senses were tingling so I entered the thread to check it out. seems like I was right.

yes... the best dream I had was when I was swimming with the dolphins. quite a good feeling ~<3

also dreams in which your body starts tingling because in your dream, you're falling. they say these dreams usually occur when part of your limb is hanging off the bed, "suspended by gravity"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 31, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Y'know you _could_ try to just take it as what it mostly is which is just lighthearted jabs and maybe try to own it.



Fair point. though it doesn't help when I am in a bad mood. I have a habit of taking things too seriously. I dunno why but I tend to get a serious head on when I am in a bad mood. 





> No man you're not understanding what I'm saying. I'm saying Silent Hill's imagery is largely derived from stuff that's pretty typical of dreams, nightmares and bad trips.



Ahh I see now.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 31, 2010)

My dreams are really fucking trippy if I take NyQuil, but they don't make sense most of the time.

One was really cool where I turned into feral Glitch.  

I was just walking through school and was having a coughing fit in class.  The class kept staring at me because I was starting to hack up blood (happens because of the transformation from organic/living to machine).  It progressively got worse and I collapsed on the floor, writhing in pain (I feel pain, pleasure, etc. in dreams very, very vividly), then blacked out until a "System Boot" message flashed across a black background.  

So, woohoo, I was on the floor of my classroom as Glitch.  Yay.  I got to go on a killing spree after.  Got back to an anthro form and I was recruited onto the Red Team as a Soldier.  Don't know how TF2 got in there.

Outside of that, wet dreams are pretty awesome.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 31, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Outside of that, wet dreams are pretty awesome.


 
Girls don't have wet dreams.  They just leak.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 31, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Girls don't have wet dreams.  They just leak.


 
Oh ew.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 31, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Oh ew.


 
Hey, I find that sexy anyways! Even in Glitch's case, where the fluid would be motor oil.

Hmm... actually, I wonder if Glitch runs on alcohol...


----------



## Tycho (Jul 31, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hey, I find that sexy anyways! Even in Glitch's case, where the fluid would be motor oil.
> 
> Hmm... actually, I wonder if Glitch runs on alcohol...


 
She runs on biomass


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jul 31, 2010)

The most vivid dreams I have are the fever nightmares. In this one nightmare, I was stuck in an airport. I'd wake up, get very tired, go back to sleep... WHAM! Back at that same boring airport. It was the most horrifyingly boring dream I had ever experienced.

In most other dreams I experience, I usually feel like I'm watching the event in 3rd person and is very hard to make out. One of the few dreams I remember in 1st person went like this: I went into a creepy house on the edge of a cliff for the night, only to be terrified by an unknown, unseen presence within the darkness. I could hear it outside walking through the garden, then opening the door downstairs, but as I looked around I couldn't see anything. At one point, I did see a shadow in the distance within the house, but couldn't make out what it was. I had to keep the lights on (only light that was working was a measly flashlight), as I didn't want whatever was out there to get me and for some reason felt it was my only protection. I was waiting for dawn to arrive, which in the dream felt like a while. As soon as the sun rose, I ran to the car and drove away as fast as I could... then I woke up. This was probably my most terrifying dream.

I also remember one time dreaming about transforming into a velociraptor. I even once had a lucid dream, where I was able to jump and fly wherever I wanted to around the world. 

I have some crazy dreams...


----------



## steamtrain (Jul 31, 2010)

does anyone notice how real dreams can sometimes feel?
like the sensation of falling feels real when its in a dream


----------



## Xenke (Jul 31, 2010)

steamtrain said:


> does anyone notice how real dreams can sometimes feel?
> like the sensation of falling feels real when its in a dream


 
All my dreams feel real.

It can really fuck me up in the morning.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 31, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hey, I find that sexy anyways! Even in Glitch's case, where the fluid would be motor oil.
> 
> Hmm... actually, I wonder if Glitch runs on alcohol...



Actually, Glitch is sometimes organic.  100% mechanical when she's feral, and she's organic when I feel like writing/drawing porn for the shits and giggles.

You can no has motor oil.
 Even though you fucking know it's sexy.

I run on a compound of gasoline and diet Pepsi.



Tycho said:


> She runs on biomass


 
You're biomass by biology's standards.  Get in my belly.
Biofuel*?



Xenke said:


> All my dreams feel real.
> 
> It can really fuck me up in the morning.


 
This.
I had a dream where I got raped by my past guy friends, and they had sliced me up and left me to bleed out in a ditch.
I woke up when I died.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 31, 2010)

I dreamed that I died.



That's not the whole dream. I woke up after dying and was in sleep paralysis and my mind flickered between images of my room and images of an operating room with a doctor standing over me with a scalpel.


Too much Fraken Fran.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 31, 2010)

Glitch said:


> This.
> I had a dream where I got raped by my past guy friends, and they had sliced me up and left me to bleed out in a ditch.
> I woke up when I died.


 
I had a dream I was raped by a guy in my dorm. He touched me off-hand the next day and I flipped a shit.
I had a dream where I had another (better) life. Woke up and depressed.
I had a dream I could talk to God. I woke up and rejoiced that I couldn't.
I had a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character.


----------



## Tao (Jul 31, 2010)

Sometimes I lose the difference between dreams and reality so maybe my dreams are real things that I think I dreamt.


----------



## Garrus (Aug 1, 2010)

Often my dreams are very lucid, if that's the term for uber realistic.

But sometimes the actual content of the dream isn't necessarily logical but I could have sworn it happened. I remember a few years back, I had a dream I was an Argonian from Morrowind/Elder Scrolls Three, and I was in my class room, then walked off to get the bus, all my friends were random people in slightly-renaissance era clothing, a couple were argonians and a few khajjiits. Was an awesome dream, if it made no sense but it sure as hell looked real.

And yeah it often leaves my nightmares very realistic too.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> This.
> I had a dream where I got raped by my past guy friends, and they had sliced me up and left me to bleed out in a ditch.
> I woke up when I died.



Boy, I guess my attempts at inception failed epically.

Sorry, I have a sick sense of humor.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2010)

I just woke up from a nightmare where oscillating fans were secretly draining people's brains.  Silly, I know, but it wasn't silly in my dream, it was actually creepy.

It started when I noticed my fan started tracking my movements as I walked across the room.  I freaked and shut it off.

Other people noticed too, but they all thought it was just some neat new feature, so that you'd stay in the breeze without having to adjust the fan yourself.  Nobody made a big deal about it.  Then they started getting dumber.

Later, my fan would be on already whenever I walked in the room.  I never turned it on myself anymore.  I always shut it off.  Then, it started turning back on after I'd shut it off.  I unplugged it.  Nothing happened, it was still on.  I threw it out.

I tried warning other people, but everyone had been drained already.  All fans everywhere ignored them and would point at me instead.

Then I woke up.

My fan was right next to the bed, pointed at me.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 1, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I had a dream I was raped by a guy in my dorm. He touched me off-hand the next day and I flipped a shit.
> I had a dream where I had another (better) life. Woke up and depressed.
> I had a dream I could talk to God. I woke up and rejoiced that I couldn't.
> I had a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character.



I see what you did there.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Boy, I guess my attempts at inception failed epically.
> 
> Sorry, I have a sick sense of humor.


 
You do. :c

/wrist


----------



## Pliio8 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have dreams where people die. I recognize it as, If you die in my dreams, you're the people I can't afford to lose.

Oh, and I murdered my boyfriend a week or so ago. Go me.


----------



## Kiva19 (Aug 1, 2010)

I can't really remember the BEST dream I've ever had. But I've only had two, real nightmares in my life. Both when I was young. Kind of pointless to mention them because they don't make any sense =P 

I did have a REAL lucid dream recently. That sort where you know you're dreaming and you can make conscious decisions. I know it's cliche, but I remember deciding to try and fly and I thought it wouldn't work...but it did..and it felt amazingly awesome.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 1, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Oh, and I murdered my boyfriend a week or so ago. Go me.



I knew lombaxes were fucked up.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow, just last night, I dreamed that I had woken up and checked my alarm clock. The time on the clock was 9:30 am. Then, over a span of what felt like hours, I actually woke up and checked my alarm clock... and the time on it said 9:30 am. 

I rarely get false awakenings, but that was a freaky one!


----------



## mowgly (Aug 1, 2010)

Best dream was when I shapeshifted into a Flamedramon, the best part I was lucid just in that moment,  looked at my claws and tried running, it's a very flexible and agile body :3!


----------



## Glitch (Aug 1, 2010)

mowgly said:


> Best dream was when I shapeshifted into a Flamedramon, the best part I was lucid just in that moment,  looked at my claws and tried running, it's a very flexible and agile body :3!


 
You know, you should utilize periods more often.


----------



## mowgly (Aug 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> You know, you should utilize periods more often.


 
I, think, not,,,,


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 1, 2010)

Once when I was 5, I fell asleep with my face facedown on a pillow and I saw what looked like one of those skeleton heads with skin still grasping the outside. It sounded like it was saying something satanic. Then I woke up screaming. I took it as a omen ever since.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 1, 2010)

My favorite/best dream?

... I was snuggling with someone that I loved, we kissed and I could feel his heart beating against my hand.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 1, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> My favorite/best dream?
> 
> ... I was snuggling with someone that I loved, we kissed and I could feel his heart beating against my hand.



I like it when dreams are about me.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I like it when dreams are about me.



This deserves a reward.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I like it when dreams are about me.


 
;P considering I've never seen you before, hard to say that it was you now eh?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 1, 2010)

Last night I had a dream I was deeply dry humped.

Thank god I know it'll never happen with that person.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 1, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> ;P considering I've never seen you before, hard to say that it was you now eh?



I used Inception.


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

I just had this unpleasant dream I get quite often.

the middle is always the start of my dream. I'm surrounded by friends and/or someone I care about deeply, I come up to my friends and say hi, they look at me and do their own thing. I keep pressing on trying to get their attention but they keep ignoring me. it's not that I'm invisible, it's this feeling like I did something so awful to them, they'd rather shun me completely. then I end up screaming at the top of my lungs and everyone is still ignoring me. I close my eyes and everything starts shaking. I grab my head and curl up as tight as I can as if I'm trying to keep myself from feeling this shaking, but it gets more intense and I fall through the floor. 

and here's what always baffles me. in these dreams, when I get to this point, I ALWAYS end up in this distinct spot. every time in my dream, it's the same spot. I'm outside in an alleyway of some sort. I look up for a second, and I start falling up, and then that's when I get the falling sensation that wakes me up :V


----------



## Xenke (Aug 1, 2010)

That reminded me of some of the sequel dreams I have. It'll either be a continuation of a previous dream, or a more refined version of it.

Sometimes the sequel will happen the same night as the first (cuz I woke up or something)
Sometimes the sequel will happen the next night.
Sometimes the sequel will happen a month later, and I'll spend hours trying to remember everything about the first one. (I like my dream stories to be complete)


----------



## Querk (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't know about my favorite dream, but there was this one I really liked where I met a guy named Blue and we fell in love. It felt like years went by until he left without a word, and then I spent the rest of the dream traveling all over the world trying to find him or figure out why he left. It ended with me in a house that was strikingly similar to a hobbit hole and me looking out at a garden that I was sure he stopped at. I was just about to go outside again when I woke up.

And when I was like 10-12, every dream I had involved my best friend dying inexplicably. Sometimes he would pop into the dream and then get hit by a car or something, and sometimes I would kill him. Some of the ways he died were hilarious, and me and him always used to joke about them.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 1, 2010)

I recently had a dream where my much older cousin was possessed by a demon. I fought the demon in his house then he disappeared. I saw that the demon was hiding in a portrait when I noticed the picture flashed a frightening image. I hadoukened the picture which destroyed it then I heard the game over music to Ghosts n' Goblins then I woke up.


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 2, 2010)

In one dream i walked in to my living room and turned on the tv, next i see these two lions on the tv and thay both jump out of it and their arms turn into machine guns and they start shooting at me.


----------



## selskie (Aug 2, 2010)

One of the things I've noticed when I'm dreaming is that sometimes I'll see faces with features that I've never seen before, and then I'll realize that I can barely visualize a face in waking life. It's like... everything has to be learned the hard way, through lots of work. I'd like to break down that mental block, whatever it is.

Most of my dreams are pretty neutral weirdness, but sometimes I'll have a dream with something specific about it. I'll always try to remember the ones that hit me on a personal level.


----------



## kopareigns (Aug 2, 2010)

I started writing down all my dreams at the beginning of this summer, and my favorite was probably the most messed up, most confusing, most action packed dream I've ever had. I was a secret agent who worked at a water park as a cover, and I had to chase down a female secret agent who had double-crossed us. After blowing up a parking lot because of some high school kids, she disappeared. The next morning I found her by the docks, and we teamed up to defeat the bad guys. After some really trippy scenes, my perspective changed from 1st to 3rd person so I could promptly see my character get assaulted by some weird tentacles that came from thin air. yeah. It was pretty amazing. 

I also liked the one where I was part a swat team with neon colored uniforms and we were chasing a terrorist. He went down an elevator shaft, so we dropped a rope down and started to climb down (we didn't have harnesses). Of course, I fell down the elevator shaft, and remember our commander screaming "Don't grab the rope!" Then I let myself go completely limp so I would have fewer injuries when I hit the ground.

I was also drowned by a lego man in 2 inches of water once. Only to come back to life and jump from a 3 story building.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't remember it all but what I do remember of it is a bit strange.

Started in black and white. I'm on a horse chasing someone.
The chase eventually ended up in current times and changed to color.

I was then in a van that had monster style tires.
Don't remember anything else than that except I was having fun chasing who ever I was after.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

I had the strangest dream.

First, some backstory: I have two siblings. We're all girls; I'm the middle sis. Anyways, before my mom ever had us, she had a miscarriage in a car accident. So, onto the dream.

I dreamed I had an older brother. He was amazing. He looked a lot like me (both of my sisters look like my mom, but my brother in my dream and myself look like my dad). We went to a fair and rode on a carousel. We ate ice cream together and I got some on my cheek. He wiped it off and laughed, and was like, "Jeez, you're really clumsy." We had some playful banter after that, then he hugged me and said:
"I could never hate you. We're family, okay? I love you. Let's stay together like this forever." Then he kissed me on the cheek and said, "Come on, there's a ride we missed." 


I woke up crying like a bitch.


----------



## garoose (Aug 2, 2010)

One time I dreamt that I was waiting for a train, a train that would take me far away, I knew where I hoped this train would take me, but I couldn't be sure, but it didn't matter because....



DJ-Fragon said:


> Wow, just last night, I dreamed that I had woken up and checked my alarm clock. The time on the clock was 9:30 am. Then, over a span of what felt like hours, I actually woke up and checked my alarm clock... and the time on it said 9:30 am.
> 
> I rarely get false awakenings, but that was a freaky one!


 
One time I dreamt that I got out of bed, took a shower, and got ready to go to school.

It was pretty despressing when I realized I was dreaming and still had yet to do all of that.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 2, 2010)

Best dream?  Hard to say, I've had so many good ones.........

Dreamt I woke up in my bed, heard the sound of laughter, so I put on my glasses, went to my bedroom window, looked out, and saw this beautiful green lawn with a white picket fence (the gatepost had a mailbox on it), a small table and chairs, all set for a party, ballons and all, and these clowns... who I'd heard laughing before.  I remember feeling so overjoyed, I opened the window and went out that way, only to find myself in the yard of this neat little white house out in the country, near this pressed-dirt road.  Yes, I celebrated with these clowns, though I have no idea what the party was about.  But then, the mailman arrived, and handed me this letter.  I opened it, the clowns curious... read it... then all the joy sank, what I read a shock.  I'd been drafted, my country now embroiled in a war.  So, with sad faces, no more laughter, I said goodbye to the clowns, exited the gate, and walked that road to the place the letter had told me I needed to go.

I remember the war, it was over the theft of a huge jewel, an emerald, the Heart of our nation, stolen by a neighboring country.  I can't now remember much about the fighting, except many died, and years passed.  And I ended up a decorated war-hero, due to my actions in the final battle that allowed us to recapture our Nation's Heart.

So, the war over, I walked back upon that road, towards home.  Only... no blue sky and fluffy clouds, just skies filled with black, smokey clouds, overcast, the grassy fields blasted and bare, the fencework along the road torn and collapsed.  I finally made it home, only to find my neat white house dilapidated, paint peeled, wood grayed by age and neglect, my picket fence ruined, my windows dark and covered in dust... and no clowns.  Everywhere I looked, nothing but devastation, nothing but a deep sadness within, before I woke up.


----------



## Trance (Aug 2, 2010)

I used to get this reoccuring dream almost every other night.

I would be walking in a forest with all these other people, and it was dreamily sun-lit and chilly.  All the leaves on the trees were always in Autumn colors.  Then a man who I could never really see stood up in front of all of us.  Then I would get this horrible feeling of helplessness and despair.  The man said something, but I never remembered what it was after I woke up.  Right before I woke up, every color swirled together and I got that scary falling sensation.  

But I don't have this dream anymore.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 2, 2010)

Best dream I've had was a few weeks ago.

I was the owner of some hedonistic lounge and we were having our annual "Pleasurefest". 

Good times. Good Times.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 2, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Best dream I've had was a few weeks ago.
> 
> I was the owner of some hedonistic lounge and we were having our annual "Pleasurefest".
> 
> Good times. Good Times.



If only I had been there!


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 2, 2010)

Haha, anyone is welcome at the pleasurefest!


----------



## Suezotiger (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't really have dreams that are any better than my other dreams, they're just weirder. One good dream I had was when I was Lion Form Sora and found treasure and stuff. Recently I had a dream where I was playing Halo 3 and I kept sticking everyone. It was fun.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

I had a dream someone sent me a nasty PM and I lol'd.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 3, 2010)

God damn last night's dream was some fucked up shit! OK, so there's these two school buses, one of which I'm on, and the other one is just ahead of mine. We both pull into the main square of a school, which is just crazy crowded with kids and teachers. Mine carefully, slowly angles in to let everyone clear the way, while the other one veers off to the center and runs over a few people. Then it backs up and runs over them _again!_ One kid's leg just bursts, sending blood and sinew everywhere, and one of the others, a teacher, has his foot royally fucked. Then I'm transported to a hospital where they're trying to salvage the teacher's foot and they manage to save the big toe but have to amputate the others, replacing them with crooked metal prongs.

I don't even know if I should talk about the other dream since it's pretty typical of the kind of dream you have just before you gotta get up to take a piss - though not so typical is having your every attempt to take a piss in the dream world interrupted by Gene Simmons, Sharon Osbourne, an old mutual friend of your mother's and Hugh Hefner, in roughly that order.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I had a dream someone sent me a nasty PM and I lol'd.



That wasn't a dream. That was me!


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That wasn't a dream. That was me!


 
Omg, it's the most interesting man in the world!


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 3, 2010)

I was a female dragon getting fucked by a spiky tentacle monster.  no surprise as to why i consider that my best. 

on the clean side of things, i've had a couple of lucid dreams recently.  they both started out as shitty dreams involving coming to school late or not knowing what my schedule is, and then when the shittiness and frustration reaches a certain point i find out that my situation is too ridiculous to be real, and i get the idea that i'm dreaming.  Then I start adding surreal twists to it.  in one dream I could fly and my arms were blades, and in the other I could walk through walls and talk to a roly poly via instant messenger.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry, dredging up this thread from the second page.

Last night I probably went though some sort of inception, as I went through a dream in a dream in a dream in a dream.

I think the top layer (which is the real reason I'm posting) was about this lovely place, FAF. I had commented on a rant about dragons with a completely legitimate post, and the BAM! Banned by Cerbrus. Then Cerbrus when on a rampage, banning Lobar (who for some reason was supporting me...? I don't see that at all), greg-the-fox, and Smelge. All for no reason.

The layer below that was Me picking up a soldier on leave from an airport and driving to a movie theater (which was on the top floor of a skyscraper...), 'cause THAT WHAT HE WANTED TO DO. We got there and someone had exploded it, so we went to the theater one floor down. -.-

The layer below that was that I was in a house buy myself, watching TV or what have you. Suddenly I started being attacked by ice and fire dragons. I don't think they actually got to attack, but in the dream I knew they were outside because their presence caused things to either melt or freeze.

The layer beyond that, I was the man in a husband-wife independent detective couple, and we were looking into the disappearance of a family in a house that had been classified are haunted. This dream lasted over two days, the first day containing on real content other then "let's go look at the house from the outside, hurr". The second day, we showed up and the house was gone, just POOF. We looked around, carefully keeping off of the ground where the house was, but then my idiot wife had to pick up a piece of trash from where the house was, causing all the people (in insects) in the dream to be alerted of our presence and start trying to kill us (like those parts in Inception).

So yea, tl;dr:
Cerbrus was a dick.
Exploded movie theater.
Evil dragon attack.
Scary house, and murderous people and insects.


----------



## Cam (Aug 5, 2010)

I used to keep a log of my dreams

Completly forgot about all of them and the journal..

Found it a couple weeks ago, i had some..interesting... entries O_O


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 5, 2010)

I hate having dreams were I dream that I woke up.


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

Ive died a couple of times in my dreams O_O


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 6, 2010)

I dream of liars and dragons fires. Metallica lyric I know, but it seemed apporaite for the subject, since I suffer chronic nightmares.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 6, 2010)

Me and a friend on msn were just discussing dreams we have. I sometimes get dreams where, in the dream I feel the need to pee, and I spend most of the time in the dream trying to find somewhere to pee, and when I find somewhere I can't pee. Then I wake up and I am dieing for a pee and have to run to the bathroom.

In the dream it is like I need to pee but have no dick to pee with.


----------



## Koray (Aug 6, 2010)

My dreams are either of supernatural content or romantic ones  Nice duo, don't you think?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 6, 2010)

Koray said:


> My dreams are either of supernatural content or romantic ones  Nice duo, don't you think?



I recently had one that wasn't very pleasant. I believe it was supposed to be a disturbed spirit, which was going around killing people in various different ways, and despite my efforts to talk to it and talk it out of it, it still carried on. Then it decided raping a child would be fun, thank god I woke up before that part got to graphic.


The most common type of dreams I have involve me interacting with people in my dreams. The people are usually humans but I am lucky enough to have anthro's in my dreams from time to time, though humans are there too. Some times I know the people I am with in my dreams, but mostly I have no clue who the people are.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 6, 2010)

Koray said:


> My dreams are either of supernatural content or romantic ones  Nice duo, don't you think?


 I dream about random things sometimes I am not myself, and I just watch people.
I feel like I am myself in some dreams, but then I look in a reflection and I am somebody else O_O
I dream of nice things sometimes too. :3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 6, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Me and a friend on msn were just discussing dreams we have. I sometimes get dreams where, in the dream I feel the need to pee, *and I spend most of the time in the dream trying to find somewhere to pee*, and when I find somewhere I can't pee. Then I wake up and I am dieing for a pee and have to run to the bathroom.
> 
> In the dream it is like I need to pee but have no dick to pee with.


 
I hate dreams like that... I never have to worry much about not being able to pee, but ususally, the place I find is either filthy and/or I pee so much, it either sprays everywhere, or I overflow the toilet.  Not to mention, locking the stall door does nothing.  People either barge in, or the stall collapses, leaving me "in public"......... I really, really hate dreams like that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 6, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> I hate dreams like that... I never have to worry much about not being able to pee, but ususally, the place I find is either filthy and/or I pee so much, it either sprays everywhere, or I overflow the toilet.  Not to mention, locking the stall door does nothing.  People either barge in, or the stall collapses, leaving me "in public"......... I really, really hate dreams like that.



I usually just get bugged by people.Normally they just want me to do things for them. 


I have also managed to wake myself up from inside a shitty dream I was having. all I remember is speaking "Fuck this, I'm waking up!" (yes, I lucid dream quite a lot) the next thing I know I am laying in bed staring up at the ceiling thinking "How the fuck did I just do that?.....I didn't just do that....No way...."


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

My best dream ever: I was running from the law for some unknown reason, and I ended up getting to hide out/live and work in this badass, steampunky carnival thing. It was awesome.

But, I know for sure that my worst dream was one where I had to watch my mouth being sewn shut. It was weird. :|


----------



## Usukari (Aug 7, 2010)

Weirdest dream iv had. I got shot and killed somehow, no idea how, the feeling of dieing of blood loss was weird enough. Anyway, next think I know, I'm in heaven or something, sitting in what looks like a class room, then a bunch of sirens start going off, and red lights are flashing EVERYWHEREE.

 Jesus appears next to my desk and hands me a shotgun as the room is filled with those headcrab things from Half Life. Oddly enough I didn't use it to shoot stuff, only smash with the butt of the gun. Anyway, Jesus and I tore through heaven action movie style, killin headcrabs. Lots of explosions were had.

To be fair, I had just played through Ravenholt on Half Life 2


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

Usukari said:


> Weirdest dream iv had. I got shot and killed somehow, no idea how, the feeling of dieing of blood loss was weird enough. Anyway, next think I know, I'm in heaven or something, sitting in what looks like a class room, then a bunch of sirens start going off, and red lights are flashing EVERYWHEREE.
> 
> Jesus appears next to my desk and hands me a shotgun as the room is filled with those headcrab things from Half Life. Oddly enough I didn't use it to shoot stuff, only smash with the butt of the gun. Anyway, Jesus and I tore through heaven action movie style, killin headcrabs. Lots of explosions were had.
> 
> To be fair, I had just played through Ravenholt on Half Life 2




Best.

Dream.

EVER.


----------



## Luca (Aug 7, 2010)

The most vivid I remember is a dream I had when I was younger. A floating eyeball was chasing me around a house I was unfamiliar with. I hid in a closet and cracked the door to see it stare at me for what felt like ages...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I usually just get bugged by people.Normally they just want me to do things for them.
> 
> 
> *I have also managed to wake myself up from inside a shitty dream I was having.* all I remember is speaking "Fuck this, I'm waking up!" (yes, I lucid dream quite a lot) the next thing I know I am laying in bed staring up at the ceiling thinking "How the fuck did I just do that?.....I didn't just do that....No way...."


 
Oh, this reminds me of a time long ago, when I was staying over at a friend's house, and I had this "Anne Frank" style dream where my parents were hiding me from the Nazis, only somehow, they found out, and showed up on the street I could see outside my bedroom window.  I remember sitting down on my bed, putting on my socks and shoes, while I could hear my parents and the Nazi officers talking.  Well, got my shoes and socks on, stood up to head for the window, to escape... and there were my socks and shoes, back on the floor at the end of my bed.  This cycle unfortunately continued, up until I heard voices hurrying up the stairs, and had my bedroom door burst open.  Yep, ran for the window in bare feet, but didn't make it.  And then woke up.

From what I'd learned about dreams, I knew, when I woke, it was important not to move or shift position... I was unsatisfied with that dream, so I wanted to start over.  So, I didn't move, fell back asleep, and... sure enough... had the same dream over again, only the Nazis came up the stairs sooner, and had also walked a bit quicker when I saw them get out of their car.  But, same thing happened with the socks and shoes, and I only managed to make it half-way out the window before I was caught, raving like a lunatic.  Which lead to me being sent to an insane asylum, where the dream again ended.  And I woke up, again.

Well, didn't like the dream that time, either, so I... again... remained still, and fell back asleep.  And had the same dream.  Only this time, the Nazis rushed from their car, and rushed up the stairs, and I only got to put my socks and shoes on once, having determined I would dive for the window when socks and shoes again vanished from my feet, back to where they'd been.  Which turned out to be a good call on my part, because I managed to just escape from my window... at which point I turned into a dragon, and flew away.  Which is the whole thing I'd been raving about in the previous version of the dream, that I was a dragon.

Other stuff happened after that, involving a hospital and me killing the Nazis when they found me there, but when I woke up from this third "repeat", I felt satisfied, and didn't repeat it, again.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh hey another dream thread.

I fucked a dragon in my dreams last night, though it was a weird wingless one that was more akin to a scaly horse with a long tail.

Then I had a dream about Dwarf Fortress. Complete with the ASCII character set. That was fucking weird.


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2010)

I was just dreaming random stuff tonight. Just now in fact. And it got me awake...

I was dreaming, and i heard the bell ringing, someone was coming in the house...
I immediately thought of that a guy i like has come here. Not my mate, just a guy i like. I was thinking that he had come over so intense that i got up to see if he was online on facebook and he was.

Why him.... :/


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 7, 2010)

I dreamed I was a slave to my job and never got any time to myself. Easy to see why though.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Aug 7, 2010)

[Removed]


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

my last dream was about a gay anthro dog with a sort of British accent...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> my last dream was about a gay anthro dog with a sort of British accent...



Oh murr.


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Oh murr.


 
it seriously reminded me of this dude


----------



## Luca (Aug 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> it seriously reminded me of this dude


 
I saw the first episode of that anime and couldn't watch anymore. It seemed so unoriginal to me. Not that any anime is original anymore...


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

Luca said:


> I saw the first episode of that anime and couldn't watch anymore. It seemed so unoriginal to me. Not that any anime is original anymore...


 
I'm not too fond of it either, but I usually just keep it on adult swim all night, so I end up watching it anyway. but I DO like this character. he's cute lol


----------



## Luca (Aug 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm not too fond of it either, but I usually just keep it on adult swim all night, so I end up watching it anyway. but I DO like this character. he's cute lol


 
I don't even watch TV anymore. Theres almost no shows I like these days...


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 7, 2010)

I was fully conscious in a dream once, and I did a ton of things I couldn't in real life.

Freaking awesome.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 7, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I was fully conscious in a dream once, and I did a ton of things I couldn't in real life.
> 
> Freaking awesome.



This is called Lucid Dreaming.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 7, 2010)

once i had a dream in which i had an awesome day with the girl i had a crush on in 7th grade^^ it was awesome!
then i got up and i was feeling even more miserable! yay...


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 7, 2010)

My best dream, right next to the lucid one, was me playing with a wolf on the side of a road.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 7, 2010)

good one-being a shapeshifter
bad one- being followed by an large omnipresent force thing- difficult to explain
weird-falling in a circle around a floating rock, falling and waking up with a jump< scary but fun as i dislike heights but always wanted to fly?
sorry for the semi-off topicness there


----------



## Cam (Aug 7, 2010)

In my dreams im normally on my way to somewhere

usually in the car headed to a concert or some kind of event


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 7, 2010)

I had a dream where i could fly then i lost its and started falling to my doom...
Made a song about it.I hate that dream.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

That dream sounds weird.

I've had this reoccurring dream for quite a while where I'm walking around with some unknown dude and he's talking to me and seeming all nervous about it, and then someone asks him who he's talking to, and then he looks at me and says "I'm sorry!" and then everything gets all fuzzy and fades out, then I wake up.


----------



## Usukari (Aug 7, 2010)

I, as well, have a recurring dream. Usually, it starts with me at home, sitting down and eating breakfast or something similar. Then, bullets start flying through my window and I hit the ground. It's always an assassin. Anyway, epic fight usually happens, in the more recent version, I found sniper gear in my old workshop, and used that instead, no epic fight, just a bullet.

Its always a different assassin, using different methods, some male some female, but there is enough consistency for me to consider it a recurring dream. It's always winter as well. I need to lay off the action movies and CODmw2.

There is also this other recurring dream I always get when I'm sick... but just thinking about it makes me feel ill.


----------



## Bir (Aug 7, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> A candy-coloured clown they call the sandman...
> 
> Tip-toes to my room everynight...
> 
> ...



I know this was posted a billion pages ago.

But you are made of win.

<3 Roy Orbison


----------



## Bir (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't ever remember any of my good dreams. I have a huge list of super detailed nightmares, though. They include dinosaurs, wand-waving, being chased, waking up in parking lots, eyeballs, creepy-ass white shape-shifting fog that traps me in boxes, undead hyenas, tractors with a mind of their own, meat-eating deer, tree-cages, pianos, elephants... Yeah.

The only one I remember that didn't creep me out, and is so entirely lame compared to my nightmares was when one of my dad's friends pulled a table out of his pocket because I was hungry. It had food on it already.


----------



## Usukari (Aug 7, 2010)

I remember, for like a week+, I didn't sleep, because every time I almost get to sleep, this horrid looking witch things with long creepy fingernails screamed in my face. I woke up immediately, sweaty and screaming.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 7, 2010)

Bir said:


> I don't ever remember any of my good dreams. I have a huge list of super detailed nightmares, though. They include dinosaurs, wand-waving, being chased, waking up in parking lots, eyeballs, creepy-ass white shape-shifting fog that traps me in boxes, undead hyenas, tractors with a mind of their own, meat-eating deer, tree-cages, pianos, elephants... Yeah.



How much are you willing to bet that you can find that kind of stuff posted on FurAffinity?



Usukari said:


> I remember, for like a week+, I didn't sleep, because every time I almost get to sleep, this horrid looking witch things with long creepy fingernails screamed in my face. I woke up immediately, sweaty and screaming.


 
That was me!


----------



## Usukari (Aug 7, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That was me!



BACK! The power of... shit, what do people with out a religion chant? Either way, those were the only dreams EVER that I woke up screaming.


----------



## Machine (Aug 8, 2010)

In one of my dreams, I was a collector of ghost town artifacts. I had recently found a round stone from an abandoned city, and I kept it with me so I could place it in my museam of oddities, which I apparently owned. While I was walking through my backyard, this armless dragon with a glowing neon blue mouth broke through the gate from the street that lead to my backyard and confronted me. It was either roaring or looking into the sky, and as it did, everything around me was engulfed in blue light, then there was a big flash of white, then darkness. I woke up and remained in the same state, looking at my ceiling.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 8, 2010)

My latest dream was being with my ex boyfriend in a car going some place... I dont know where... but oh well


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 8, 2010)

this was a dream i had a long time ago, I was in this museum with my family and we were looking at all these statues from Greek mythology and when everybody else left the room, they would come to life and start pounding on me and it only stopped when someone came back into the room. I tried to get out before they come back to life, but someone would always leave again and they would drag me back, eventually i got out of the room and they were chasing me and i somehow came across this bridge about 1000ft up and i jumped off it. Next thing you know i wake up.


----------



## Bir (Aug 8, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> How much are you willing to bet that you can find that kind of stuff posted on FurAffinity?
> 
> 
> 
> That was me!


 
Perhaps, but all of these dreams came before I ever found this website and have been with me since I was a kid.

Not to mention none of my dreams ever have anything to do with furries.


----------



## Hyper Husky (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the best one I can remember was from when I was about 12?... Basically I found myself in a futuristic sort of place with MASSIVE tv's everywhere and a path leading round between them all. then all of a sudden all the screens stopped showing my favourite tv shows and crap and came up with a countdown. This part of the dream became a bit like a stuck record cause the countdown kept repeating and I appeared to be going round in circles... then the best bit came... i saw the door and pegged it, my mind did a movie style camera for some reason and the next thing i knew I could see myself launching out of my grandmothers doorway onto the lawn as the whole house exploded in a massive fireball.. unfortunately thats when I woke up but it was awesome to me none the less xD oh yeah, and no, my grandmothers house has NOT exploded but they did move about a week later :/


----------



## Sigma (Aug 10, 2010)

Another bad dream I sometimes have is being chased through a bamboo forest by something,
Is it weird that in bad dreams I never know what the main 'bad guy' type thing is?


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 10, 2010)

sigma said:


> Another bad dream I sometimes have is being chased through a bamboo forest by something,
> Is it weird that in bad dreams I never know what the main 'bad guy' type thing is?


 
usually it someone/something your afraid of


----------



## Bir (Aug 10, 2010)

sigma said:


> Another bad dream I sometimes have is being chased through a bamboo forest by something,
> Is it weird that in bad dreams I never know what the main 'bad guy' type thing is?


 
Most of my dreams I'm being chased in, but only one of my chasers in a dream was unidentified for the longest time, and several years after I was having it repeated I learned I was sharing the dream with someone else, the person who was my chaser. It was hilarious and creepy at the same time.

Most of the time I'm being chased by some sort of reptile, bird, or monkey. All of which I have huge fears of. XP


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 10, 2010)

Bir said:


> Most of my dreams I'm being chased in, but only one of my chasers in a dream was unidentified for the longest time, and several years after I was having it repeated I learned I was sharing the dream with someone else, the person who was my chaser. It was hilarious and creepy at the same time.
> 
> Most of the time I'm being chased by some sort of reptile, bird, or monkey. All of which I have huge fears of. XP


 I had one where i was getting chased by a giant alien underground worm.  pretty freaky.


----------



## Bir (Aug 11, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> I had one where i was getting chased by a giant alien underground worm.  pretty freaky.


 
Oh jeez. I can just imagine that Edward Gorey style. x3


----------



## dogski (Aug 11, 2010)

I had a dream where I punched a Pentecostal kid in the throat, but he was cool with it because we shook hands afterwords. Good resolved dream conflict!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm such a nerd, I had a dream about eating chocolate (kit-cat bar to be precise), drinking slushies, playing Fallout 3, and playing Gran Turismo 4.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 12, 2010)

I had a weird one last night...

Dreamt I was a member of a starship crew, had quite a number of adventures as we explored.  Can't remember all the details, but the dream ended with all but one of our crew getting sick (there were only about six of us).  I remember seeing one crewmember so bad, he was writhing on the floor and screaming.  To be truthful, I thought we'd die, but we recovered, and our medic... not to mention the rest of the crew... started to go over our memories and ship's logs to find out why that one crewmember didn't get sick.  The only commonality separating the rest of us was, well, all but this one crewman had been bitten by an alien insect, a "mosquito", if you will.

Well, things got interesting after that, when all of us "infected" by the bites started to display physical signs of de-evolution.  Yes, we were all changing into monkeys!  Over several days, our brows thickened, and our faces started to elongate into muzzles, though for some reason, our lower jaws were changing faster than our noses/faces, so we all had horrible underbites.  Which made our voices sound funny.  I remember us all gathering together to hear the results.  Our medic, she'd discovered we'd all been infected by a molecular parasite... she'd even done up a simplified graphic display, with the parasite represented by wiggling maggots, and the nutrients in our blood represented by little pizzas.

Yep, we'd all (except for one) gotten sick shortly after eating (the guy who'd been screaming had thrown up, and felt better, afterwards).  Apparently, the parasite had been dormant for a while, avoiding both our immune response and medical detection, then had attached itself to the nutrients in our blood, invaded our cells, and taken over our DNA, woken from dormancy, apparently, buy our blood-glucose levels spiking after that meal.  Unfortunately, I woke up before our medic found a cure.

But, hey, at least we knew the cause!


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Holy crap Roose, you are strange.  Lay off the cheesy space sci-fi flicks just before bedtime.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Holy crap Roose, you are strange.  *Lay off the cheesy space sci-fi flicks just before bedtime.*


 
Well, I did watch Naruto last night... or perhaps it's Warehouse 13's fault?  Oh, and I also watched an episode of Star Trek: TNG recently......... hmmm.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 12, 2010)

Doesn't his info kinda say it all?
Location: Not on this planet
Species: Tau'Twill, whatever that is. Too bad the avatar just shows an eye and not an actual fursona.

Yeah, once again, I'm just gonna know better to say what my dreams have been like recently, except one. It was me being in a Devil May Cry type game that was equal parts that and old school survival horror (probably because I've been thinking about what a game that attempts to mix those two genres would be like) where my objective for that "Mission" was to get across this chasm to a bit of a ledge on the wall on the other side, where a door was (supposedly my girlfriend was on the other side). Of course, I could attempt to fly across with Air Raid, but I didn't have enough devil magic, so I dropped down into the lower levels as I got about halfway across and had to go around fighting monsters while looking for purple orbs and devil stars.

At one point I was fighting SWAT dude zombies and had a pair of guns named Ebony & Ivory, except they were both magnum revolvers.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> *Doesn't his info kinda say it all?*
> Location: Not on this planet
> Species: Tau'Twill, whatever that is. Too bad the avatar just shows an eye and not an actual fursona.


 
Not really, any more than anyone else's info.

As for the avatar, I used to not have one, but someone commented about the lack, so I went looking, and since my character Roose (I don't have a "fursona") happens to have green eyes, this suited my needs.  Hopefully, I might someday have a pic of Roose I can use as an avatar, but, until then, this "eye" will have to do.  Here's looking at you, WB!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Not really, any more than anyone else's info.



It says you're an RPer/geek. Plus I Google'd Tau'Twill wondering wtf it was and all I got back was a few hits, all of them forum posts of yours, so it has to be something you made up. *Uber* RP geek.



			
				Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> As for the avatar, I used to not have one, but someone commented about the lack, so I went looking, and since my character Roose (I don't have a "fursona") happens to have green eyes, this suited my needs.  Hopefully, I might someday have a pic of Roose I can use as an avatar, but, until then, this "eye" will have to do.



I'd be willing to draw you/it since I enjoy the challenge of drawing other people's ideas, especially if they're creatures you wouldn't normally see. I don't get a lot of opportunities to do it. Not sure when I'd be able to though since I'm in the middle of a paid project atm and still have to do my girlfriend's character.



			
				Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> Here's looking at you, WB!



*Teh homo-gay*


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey this is about dreams not schemes


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Dreams are pretty fucking weird. If it's a way to sift through the day, why are they so strange?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Dreams are pretty fucking weird. If it's a way to sift through the day, why are they so strange?


 
Because we have a very tenuous relationship with reality as it is, and the parts of our brains that work 'round the clock to make this reality for us, as we perceive it, especially the part that questions it, pretty much are totally out of the picture when we're asleep. That's why lucid dreaming is so hard for most people (self included and I resent these people that do it with zero effort naturally) because its those parts that would turn the dream into something more logical and coherent.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It says you're an RPer/geek. Plus *I Google'd Tau'Twill* wondering wtf it was and all I got back was a few hits, all of them forum posts of yours, so it has to be something you made up. *Uber* RP geek.



And I Google'd "Afriscotia" and got this:  http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/23455-Pimp-My-Fursona ... funny enough, it was the only thing that came up.

And yes, as a fantasy/science fiction writer (hobby-level), I create my own alien species (for fun), Roose being only one of many.

Edit:  Oh, heh.  Ran "WolfBone" through Google, and this came out on top:  http://www.wolfbone.com/home.html




Wolf-Bone said:


> I'd be willing to draw you/it since I enjoy the challenge of drawing other people's ideas, especially if they're creatures you wouldn't normally see. I don't get a lot of opportunities to do it. Not sure when I'd be able to though since I'm in the middle of a paid project atm and still have to do my girlfriend's character.



Well, in that case, this is the only visual ref I have:  http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/RooseHurro/Roose2.jpg ... never did get a finished pic from the lady who did this, so this is an early development image, though she did a very good job taking my written description and translating it into a pic.




Wolf-Bone said:


> *Teh homo-gay*


 
My avatar is an eye... I'm presently looking at everyone who looks at me.  That's not gay, that's most likely creapy...  




Wolf-Bone said:


> Because we have a very tenuous relationship with reality as it is, and the parts of our brains that work 'round the clock to make this reality for us, as we perceive it, especially the part that questions it, pretty much are totally out of the picture when we're asleep. That's why lucid dreaming is so hard for most people (self included and I resent these people that do it with zero effort naturally) *because its those parts that would turn the dream into something more logical and coherent*.


 
This is also interesting, because so many of my dreams tell coherent stories, though quite often with very strange bits, like my last dream account.  I've had far weirder dreams, and dreams more mundane, as well (though those types are actually rare).


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> And I Google'd "Afriscotia" and got this:  http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/23455-Pimp-My-Fursona ... funny enough, it was the only thing that came up.



Oh yeah, it has a dual meaning. I'm from Nova Scotia, and way back when this was all one continent, what's now Nova Scotia was connected to both what would become Africa and Scotland. In a way, one half still shares soil with Africa, the other with Scotland. Also, the province has a higher percent of people with black heritage than anywhere else in Canada, though with immigration/migration between provinces, that might be changing, I don't know. Nonetheless, the history is there. Marcus Garvey gave a speech here that would be partly used as lyrics in Bob Marley's Redemption Song.



			
				Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> Oh, heh.  Ran "WolfBone" through Google, and this came out on top:  http://www.wolfbone.com/home.html



Yeah, I've been aware "I" was a company for a while. Even kinda looks like something I'd design. "I'm" also a software company, apparently. Weird ass names for a retail and software company though. If I ever start my own company just to publish my graphic novel (which I really don't want to have to) I'd probably call it Wolf-Bone since it has that kinda ring to it like Dark Horse or Top Cow. Besides, it'd give me an excuse to give my own character a cameo by his actual name.



			
				Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> Well, in that case, this is the only visual ref I have:  http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/RooseHurro/Roose2.jpg ... never did get a finished pic from the lady who did this, so this is an early development image, though she did a very good job taking my written description and translating it into a pic.



Yeah, that's about what I envisioned just skimming the description you gave in that one post. Problem with me designing other people's characters is I can do a really detailed, almost realistic style, but I can also do a more cartoony style that still looks believable, kinda like the characters done in Gargoyles or pretty much anything Don Bluth has worked on. Titan A.E had some really good alien characters that didn't look _too much_ like anyone elses.



			
				Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> This is also interesting, because so many of my dreams tell coherent stories, though quite often with very strange bits, like my last dream account.  I've had far weirder dreams, and dreams more mundane, as well (though those types are actually rare).


 
Yeah, my dreams run the gamut too. My working theory is that if a dream has a coherent story, it's probably something that's been building up in the mind for a long time. Or at least that's why I reckon I can never seem to make those dreams reoccur in the slightest. There's no need, as far as the brain's concerned. It's compiled the information, made sense of it, regurgitated it and if you need to revisit it bad enough your subconscious mind might rehash it, provided you've "forgotten" it which is unlikely. I've had to ruminate on certain dreams for a while and "forget" them before I'd realize I _had_ experienced them before, albeit in different variants, or with different tertiary elements/characters.

I've also come to believe the better a dream is remembered and the more "realistic" a dream is, the closer it was to a lucid dream. It's just a case of for whatever reason, it didn't "click" in your mind enough for you to realize you were dreaming, or all the right ingredients were there, but you just didn't "want" to realize it enough because nothing in the dream was prompting you to take control of it. I put realistic in quotes because I find, the more visually detailed/vivid a dream is, the further from reality it really looks, and especially in those dreams where I'm "close" to lucidity, going "wow, this is weird, something's definitely up but I can't figure out what", I'm sure it's a little different for everyone but they'll have a sort of CG look, or look as if they're made of clay (those two things already look very similar). A dreamscape with lots of stuff in the background, say clouds, trees and buildings will have a sense of depth and being very far away, but the objects themselves may as well be a matte painting (and upon further inspection, might gradually begin to feel physically closer but that could just be your dream self moving closer to it, which I find tends to happen). A brick building will look very detailed, but there will obviously be no actual bricks making up its walls, just a flat surface maybe with slightly rounded and beveled edges with the "bricks" being rectangular protrusions, and the windows might be reflective like glass, but there will obviously be nothing behind them, or if there is, that too is just a series of simple shapes and matte paintings.

So the question for me is do my dreams look so much like video games because I play them, or do video games look the way they do because they're just simplified, dolled up facsimiles of reality like dreams.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Oh yeah, it has a dual meaning. I'm from Nova Scotia, *and way back when this was all one continent, what's now Nova Scotia was connected to both what would become Africa and Scotland*. In a way, one half still shares soil with Africa, the other with Scotland. Also, the province has a higher percent of people with black heritage than anywhere else in Canada, though with immigration/migration between provinces, that might be changing, I don't know. Nonetheless, the history is there. Marcus Garvey gave a speech here that would be partly used as lyrics in Bob Marley's Redemption Song.



Hmmm... my ancestry is Scottish, on my father's side.  Oh, and I wish I could remember, but I watched a fascinating show that dealt with this very thing, two rock formations separated by water, that were of common origin... blast!... wish I could remember the details, but it's been some time back.  It may have very well been in the same area, Scottland or Ireland or somewhere close, undeniable evidence that two separate bits of land were once one piece.  Love shows like that.  Fascinating area of study.




Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, I've been aware "I" was a company for a while. *Even kinda looks like something I'd design.* "I'm" also a software company, apparently. Weird ass names for a retail and software company though. If I ever start my own company just to publish my graphic novel (which I really don't want to have to) I'd probably call it Wolf-Bone since it has that kinda ring to it like Dark Horse or Top Cow. Besides, it'd give me an excuse to give my own character a cameo by his actual name.



Heh... now that you mention it, it kinda does look like something you'd do.  And yeah, Wolf-Bone Comics would make for a good name.  I also happen to collect comics and graphic novels.  I have all three volumes of this series:  http://www.radiocomix.com/comix/duncan-and-mallory/?p=14 ... not the pinicle of my collection, but one of my faves.




Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, that's about what I envisioned just skimming the description you gave in that one post. Problem with me designing other people's characters is *I can do a really detailed, almost realistic style, but I can also do a more cartoony style that still looks believable, kinda like the characters done in Gargoyles or pretty much anything Don Bluth has worked on*. Titan A.E had some really good alien characters that didn't look _too much_ like anyone elses.



I'm a stickler for anatomical correctness, though, when dealing with an alien species, that's a matter of design rather than nature, when it comes to certain details.  But I also enjoy the "cartoon" style.  A friend of mine did my character Deen in a Disney style:  http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b...on=view&current=DisneyInspiredDeen_Sketch.png ... so I'm not gonna object to cartoony, when it is well done.  Especially Gargoyles or Don Bluth styles, both an excellent show and an artist who knows what he's doing.  Thanks for the offer, take whatever time you need.  Paying customers always come first.

And yes, Titan A.E. did indeed have some really good alien characters.




Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, my dreams run the gamut too. *My working theory is that if a dream has a coherent story, it's probably something that's been building up in the mind for a long time.* Or at least that's why I reckon I can never seem to make those dreams reoccur in the slightest. There's no need, as far as the brain's concerned. It's compiled the information, made sense of it, regurgitated it and if you need to revisit it bad enough your subconscious mind might rehash it, provided you've "forgotten" it which is unlikely. I've had to ruminate on certain dreams for a while and "forget" them before I'd realize I _had_ experienced them before, albeit in different variants, or with different tertiary elements/characters.



Possible... I just tend to have what I call "Story Dreams" so often, I'm not sure I've had enough time to build up.  But then, I've always had vivid dreams, more so when I was a child, still quite common even at my present age.  Always had a vivid imagination, that "spark" of creativity.  I've had repeat dreams, I've had sequel dreams, and I've had dreams in which I've been born, grown up, and sometimes died, though usually I just wake up before my dream character gets that old... or gets killed.  And I've been fortunate enough to have a handful of lucid dreams, though I haven't had any for a very long time now.  I kinda went through a period of lucidity a long time ago, then, nothing further since.  Wish I could get back into it, it was a kicker.  Which leads to.........




Wolf-Bone said:


> I've also come to believe the better a dream is remembered and the more "realistic" a dream is, the closer it was to a lucid dream. It's just a case of for whatever reason, it didn't "click" in your mind enough for you to realize you were dreaming, or all the right ingredients were there, but you just didn't "want" to realize it enough because nothing in the dream was prompting you to take control of it. *I put realistic in quotes because I find, the more visually detailed/vivid a dream is, the further from reality it really looks, and especially in those dreams where I'm "close" to lucidity, going "wow, this is weird, something's definitely up but I can't figure out what", I'm sure it's a little different for everyone but they'll have a sort of CG look, or look as if they're made of clay (those two things already look very similar).* A dreamscape with lots of stuff in the background, say clouds, trees and buildings will have a sense of depth and being very far away, but the objects themselves may as well be a matte painting (and upon further inspection, might gradually begin to feel physically closer but that could just be your dream self moving closer to it, which I find tends to happen). A brick building will look very detailed, but there will obviously be no actual bricks making up its walls, just a flat surface maybe with slightly rounded and beveled edges with the "bricks" being rectangular protrusions, and the windows might be reflective like glass, but there will obviously be nothing behind them, or if there is, that too is just a series of simple shapes and matte paintings.



It's funny you should mention this.  One very vivid dream I remember was remarkable for the fact it was animated... not CGI animated, since CGI didn' exist when I had this dream, but this phenomenally detailed, hand-drawn style of animation.  And I was this character in a story, a sentient alien rat in this air/space force, pilot of a sub-orbital fighter, refered to as an "Arrowhead" due to its shape.  There had been a war between our homeworld and a colony world, and since our FTL tech was in the form of jump-ships that could easily and quickly pop from planetary orbit to planitary orbit, the war had been rather brutal, the attacking colony using these arial "bombs" to contaminate the homeworld's atmosphere.  What would happen was, certain atmospheric conditions would cause this contaminate to condense and explode into fireballs, the ventilation of buildings and the systems of vehicles especially vulnerable, basically grinding our technological civilization to a hault.

I was the only survivor of my squad, volunteer for a mission that could very well be suicidal, given the conditions.  What few pilots and ships we had left, we planned to use to run to colonies not involved in the war, in an effort to find a place to move our remaining population, to find aid, till our homeworld could be safely purged.  Though the Arrowhead hadn't been designed as a starship, each one was fitted with a jurry-rigged Jump Drive, and we each had an assigned target world.  I remember going over all this in my mind as I stood on the field, watching the tech retrofit my Arrowhead... they seemed to have a bit of difficulty, but managed to finish in time for inspection.  For the time when all the volunteers stood in line, me included, and this personage I only thought of as "The General" came out and walked down the line, thanking each of us for our efforts in turn.

Oh, one important detail:  The general was a very large, jet-black furred rat, wearing only what looked like a matching black leather "breastplate" with a simple mark of rank composed of colored squares side by side, forming a rectangle, over the left side of his chest.  I and the other pilots were smaller, gray-furred rats, dressed in nothing but our gunbelts.  And the techs?  They'd been smaller still, brown-furred, and wore nothing.  Not that it really mattered to me, any of that, it was all part of how our society worked, the bigger, darker rats leading, the smaller, duller furred the laborers/soldiers, and the smallest brown-furs serving in the tech professions.  I remember just feeling proud, because The General spoke to me, personally... he held a great deal of respect amongst the pilots, even though our efforts to defend the homeworld had failed, and many lives had been lost.

Time came to leave on our separate missions, I buckled into my ship, launched with all the others, witnessed on ship destroyed by a fireball, wondering if I'd be next... but I made orbit, going over my mission again.  The colony I was headed for was a small one, on a very bio-rich (jungle) world with a native, friendly insectoid population.  Only, my mission ended up going ass-end up on me when I set my destination coordinates, fired up the Jump Drive, and... jumped.  This jump felt very odd, and immedately after I arrived at what should have been my destination, my ship lost power and maneuverability, and certain instruments were going crazy.  Most strange of all, the planet I was approaching showed no signs of vegitation, at all.  From my vantage in orbit, the whole planet looked like a wasteland.  But I had no choice, I had to land.

And when I did land, the first thing I did was to check the drive, only to be very startled to find the Jump Drive missing, and the power links hanging empty... reason my Arrowhead had been crippled.  Well, according to my readings, this world, as unlikely as it seemed, was the planet I'd been sent to ask for aid.  Making sure my gun was charged, I secured my ship, and headed out...

... aaand, to make a long story short, I found this "fortress", discoverd the native insectoids were anything but friendly, rescued several colonists... and burned up my pistol's entire charge blasting insectoids not only on an individual level as I'd gone through the "fortress", but also firing at the whole hoard chasing after me and those I'd rescued, as we headed for my ship.  Oh, and I'd managed to find another Jump Drive unit, like the one I'd had fitted to my Arrowhead.

Heh... funny thing, but when my gun ran dry, and an army of bugs still remained very much alive and in pursuit, I remember almost throwing my gun at them, futile as that would have been.  So, simply reholstered, did what had to be the quickest install of a Jump Drive ever, stuffed all those I'd rescued into a much cramped cockpit (fortunately, these colonists were unusually small, almost "mousey"), took my pilot's seat, and punched it for orbit, glad the natives only had spears to throw.  Woke up shortly after that, so I have no idea if I made it home.




Wolf-Bone said:


> So the question for me is do my dreams look so much like video games because I play them, or do video games look the way they do because they're just simplified, dolled up facsimiles of reality like dreams.


 
From my own experience, I'd say your dreams look like video games because you play them, in the same way my above dream was "animated" because I watched lots of animation.  Though I have to say, I've never had a dream like it, since, so it's really hard to say for sure.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> From my own experience, I'd say your dreams look like video games because you play them, in the same way my above dream was "animated" because I watched lots of animation. Though I have to say, I've never had a dream like it, since, so it's really hard to say for sure.



Probably, and I've had "2D" dreams as well - both of the old school animation variety _and_ old school video game variety. Seriously. I've had dreams that look like something out of just about every platform I've played, even Gameboy. I still think though that the reason we have dreams like that is because, on a certain level, our brains accept such presentation as "real enough" and have no qualms reconstituting the input for dreams - and that the reason for this is because the human brain, on its own actually _struggles_ with reality and to even compute it, let alone recreate it. Accounts of lucid dreams from way before there was even such a thing as television even suggest that - a person didn't know for sure if his dream was real or not until he noticed things like the way the trees would seem to rotate to match his perspective (because it can be hard to picture what something as organic and detailed as a tree looks like from other angles other than the one you're viewing it at in any given moment), or if he'd realize the city street he was walking down and all the people in it were really more like an impressionist painting come to life than a real place with real people.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Because we have a very tenuous relationship with reality as it is, and the parts of our brains that work 'round the clock to make this reality for us, as we perceive it, especially the part that questions it, pretty much are totally out of the picture when we're asleep. That's why lucid dreaming is so hard for most people (self included and I resent these people that do it with zero effort naturally) because its those parts that would turn the dream into something more logical and coherent.


 
huh. I thought it was the brain  sifting though multiple senses (seeing something, hearing something) and you experience that all at once.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> huh. I thought it was the brain  sifting though multiple senses (seeing something, hearing something) and you experience that all at once.


 
It does, but it has to "compute" it all, for lack of a better term. In a sense, it does "make reality" for us. It filters it. It can ignore or subdue certain things and enhance others (or at least limit them less). Reality exists outside of us and it is truly the challenge of humanity to exist and function more or less according to it, rather than make it function according to us.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It does, but it has to "compute" it all, for lack of a better term. In a sense, it does "make reality" for us. It filters it. It can ignore or subdue certain things and enhance others (or at least limit them less). Reality exists outside of us and it is truly the challenge of humanity to exist and function more or less according to it, rather than make it function according to us.


 
Oh, i get it now.

Yeah, I'm sticking with, "dreams are fucking weird".


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Probably, and I've had "2D" dreams as well - both of the old school animation variety _and_ old school video game variety. Seriously. I've had dreams that look like something out of just about every platform I've played, even Gameboy. *I still think though that the reason we have dreams like that is because, on a certain level, our brains accept such presentation as "real enough" and have no qualms reconstituting the input for dreams* - and that the reason for this is because the human brain, on its own actually _struggles_ with reality and to even compute it, let alone recreate it. Accounts of lucid dreams from way before there was even such a thing as television even suggest that - a person didn't know for sure if his dream was real or not until he noticed things like the way the trees would seem to rotate to match his perspective (because it can be hard to picture what something as organic and detailed as a tree looks like from other angles other than the one you're viewing it at in any given moment), or if he'd realize the city street he was walking down and all the people in it were really more like an impressionist painting come to life than a real place with real people.


 
Hard to say.  I've had "TV" dreams, dreams in which I've been watching a show, and either finding myself IN the show, or totally losing the sense of my body, becoming this third-person "presense" viewing the "action" in full-immersion 3D.  Same with computers, since I've had one.  Dreams of doing something on the comp, and again finding myself losing sense of my body to what's on the screen.  But most of my dreams, no matter how fantastic, are very realistically detailed, even in cases where actual (real-world) physics are defied with a raised middle finger.  That animation dream?  So detailed, fur was "drawn" down to every last hair.  And, despite the look, it _felt_ totally real.  Hmmm, far as I'm aware, I've never had problems with trees rotating, though I have had objects shift and change... or simply fall apart.  Books that I'm reading, that when I turn back to a page I've just read, have changed to something different.  Oddities like that.  Just the fact that I've had readable books in my dreams is, from what I've heard, unusual.  But then, I'm a bookworm as well as a detail-oriented techno-geek/nerd.  I'd say dreams are a highly individual, personal thing.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

How come you guys get all the fun dreams?

I've eaten a certain food (pizza, something I haven't eaten in a while or something) and I'd get a weird dream. Fuckin dreams, man. =__=


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 17, 2010)

I had a dream last night. I decided to post about it as I can remember this one, well, part of it. 

I don't remember the first part, but I do remember ending up in an SUV with mom driving, me riding shotgun, and I don't remember who was in the back seat I wasn't paying attention. I then remember that we were told there was some bicycles and other stuff dumped in a nearby pond/lake. After a short drive we were facing a pond (It was large but shallow, so I'll call it a pond) then mom decides the easiest thing to do was to just drive straight into it. I remember saying in a panicked way "OMG! mom that water could be deep we could drown!!!" it was after we hit the water and sorta haldf floated and half drove in it for a bit that I jumped out and realized the water only came up to my knees (ish, I think it nmay have been shallower than that actually) I found two bicycles which I tossed into a trailer which I only knew was there after I got out of the vehicle, then I woke up.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 17, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> The dream were I finally got the girl I like to like me... The worst part was waking up ;_;


 
It happens to all of us... -huggles-


----------



## Kantorock (Aug 19, 2010)

My favorite dream occured just a few nights ago. I was having tea with my grandmother who has been dead for the past 3 years.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Bicycles


 While I'd love to make fun of your bike obsession, I have video-game dreams. I have no room to talk.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 19, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> While I'd love to make fun of your bike obsession, I have video-game dreams. I have no room to talk.



As much as I want to deny it's an obsession, it is. I have had more than one dream where I have found abandoned bicycles. (I get the same dreams with toy cars ) When I am out and about I have found myself looking at parked bicycles and saying to my friend "That's a nice bike". On the subject of bikes I am ready to start restoring a 70's road bike.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 19, 2010)

You don't have to be obsessed with something to have recurring dreams about it. Like my own video game dreams are probably just because I really study the graphics when I play them (being an aspiring 3D artist) and/or because they're way simpler than how reality is constructed yet allow for amazing detail nowadays. I'm not really obsessed with video games though, I'm just obsessed with art.

Speaking of which, I did my first little, non tutorial aided project in Blender over the course of a few days (sadly, yes, it took me that long just to model something as simple as a garage with a bit of a house attached, and this is with no texturing or anything) and all the nights I was working on it, before bed I'd experience hypnogogic imagery of building something like that in a 3D space just with my mind. The dreams-proper have been a little more out of the box than usual, which is probably a good sign, and I'd attribute those to my increased educational/creative pursuits. Means my brain is rewiring itself to back to producing things rather than passively consuming and regurgitating them. Without getting too TL;DR, let's just say I've had a history of having extremely vivid dreams of the coolest video games/movies in the world _that don't actually exist_ when I've been on the right path, and it's too bad my dreams don't = reality otherwise there'd be a really kick-ass Castlevania game coming out, and something along the lines of a reimagining of the first Parasite Eve, done in a hybrid of cel-shading and more painterly textures in homage to the PS1.

Also, after watching Inception, I decided to try a new approach to lucid dreaming. Fuck the dream incubation, trying to remember to test lights and all that shit, just train yourself to instinctively wonder where you are and how you got there. Not shitting you, it worked for me on the first try, and I slipped back into subconsciousness shortly after (because I had no plan for what I'd do on becoming lucid, most likely), but for that brief moment, it was one of the coolest things ever, seeing dream imagery while fully conscious and aware, and manipulating it with just a thought. Maybe my plan should be to work on Blender projects I wanna do next time.


----------



## Atrak (Aug 20, 2010)

My best dream was probably one in which I found what I was looking for.


----------



## Tao (Aug 20, 2010)

Last night I dreamed I was having sex with a woman on one of those spinning carnival rides ._.;


----------

